# Detailing news - new to cleanyour car



## WHIZZER

News from cleanyourcar



cleanyourcar said:


> hi dw :wave:
> 
> We have been busy adding new products to the website.
> 
> *auto finesse*
> 
> auto finesse fusion hybrid wax
> 
> auto finesse lavish ceramic snow foam
> 
> *carpro*
> we have added tar x in the 4l size.
> 
> carpro tar x
> 
> and also added their two peice brush set
> 
> carpro detailing brush set
> 
> *eurow*
> a new 50 pack of edgeless, 12"x12" reusable microfibre towels in a handy dispenser.
> 
> eurow microfibre wipe dispenser box 50 pack
> 
> *soft 99*
> 
> we have also increased our offering of soft 99 adding the following to the mix
> 
> soft 99 tire wax sponge
> news from cleanyourcar
> soft 99 neutral shampoo creamy
> 
> soft 99 luxury gloss detailler
> 
> soft 99 extreme gloss the kiwami dark
> 
> soft 99 extreme gloss the kiwami light
> 
> there's plenty more to come too!


----------



## atbalfour

They've also been busy not replying to emails for weeks!


----------



## Teamleader 21

Same for me, sent email regards questions about a product and my login, must be at least 3 months ago. Anyway not my loss.


----------

